# Mac won't boot, can I recover files?



## airtas (Dec 8, 2004)

My MAC will only boot into repair mode.
If I remove my mac hard drive, connect to an enclosure and connect through USB to another MAC could I potential save some files before reinstalling OSX?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

As long as the drive was not Encrypted, then Generally the answer is yes. Though I fear that because the only mode it will boot into is Repair Mode... then you may have a problem with the drive itself.


----------



## airtas (Dec 8, 2004)

I read up on target disk mode if I have another Mac. That would be the same thing right? From the screen shot it looks like I maxed out the hard drive.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

airtas said:


> I read up on target disk mode if I have another Mac. That would be the same thing right? From the screen shot it looks like I maxed out the hard drive.


Yes if you can boot the "Bad" machine into Target Disk Mode... this will work too. Not sure if your machine is capable considering the issues you are experiencing.


----------

